# arplookup 169.254.43.136 failed: host is not on local network



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

this is in message log. one of the computers on the network recently cant connect but others can, its configured to receive ip from dhcp server but server is giving me this error `arplookup 169.254.43.136 failed: host is not on local network`


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2010)

169.254 is a link-local address. Your DHCP server shouldn't serve addresses from this range.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address


----------



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 169.254 is a link-local address. Your DHCP server shouldn't serve addresses from this range.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address





ok thanks for that info, why isnt it getting an ip for that computer to access the lan/wan?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2010)

Check the cable. Windows (and OS-X too IIRC) will use 169.254/16 if it can't find a DHCP server. Also make sure that address isn't hard set. I.e. set the client to automatically receive an IP.


----------



## markcoker (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks, i think it was because server ran out of ip's. hopfully fixed now...


----------

